# Coralife T5 dual strip (dayglo, 10k) for 10 gal planted?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have my tank set up for cycling but I am stuck as to what light set up I'm going to use. It's a 10 gal, planted shrimp tank. Well, it will be planted and have shrimp eventually.

I have a T5 Coralife Dual Strip 24" light fixture at my parents.
THIS ONE: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...0/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24

Would this provide adequate lighting for mid-level light plants?

It would be great if it would allow me to propagate a nice carpet plant.

Any ideas?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have my tank set up for cycling but I am stuck as to what light set up I'm going to use. It's a 10 gal, planted shrimp tank. Well, it will be planted and have shrimp eventually.
> 
> ...


Thats the same light i'm looking at for my 10 gal planted. It'll give you 28 watts over a 10 gal, so that should be enough light for a carpet depending on what type of plants you're going to use. I'm personally going to use marsilea sp., similar to glosso but requires less light, its a bit difficult to come by but i know menageries has some. You'll definitely have to dose co2 and ferts, otherwise the algae will go crazy.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

10 000 kelvin??? thats for saltwater

what you want is something close to 6700 kelvin


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

acrually anywhere between 5000k and 10000k is ok for planted tank. Just gives a different tint to your tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> 10 000 kelvin??? thats for saltwater
> 
> what you want is something close to 6700 kelvin


it is 6700k. I was mistaken, as the light is at my parents and I am in Toronto. 
Brother is bringing it up to Toronto on Tuesday.

I went into menagerie and they have a tonne of bunch plants and stem plants, but they are out of marsilea sp. I found some christmas moss that I have had a fascination for a few months now, it will be a challenge to re-start it seeing as it's browned out. However, It has a great filament look that appeals to me.

Also, the girl at Menagerie mentioned a pygmy chain sword Echinodorus ....... the ...'s mean I misheard the second part. So if anyone can help me. It is a straight pygmy grass carpet plant.

*EDIT: It is Echinodorus Tenellus. *


----------

